#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Tentativa de invasão.

## croko

Algum engraçadinho ta tentando invadir minha rb750g 

segue link da foto para avaliarem qtos logins o camarada tentou usar..

http://i53.tinypic.com/2py1ati.png



Júlio


Vou alterar a porta do SSH...

----------


## haxxor

ou desativa ,,, no meu caso resolveu ... ja que nao uso mesmo ssh

----------


## trober

Boa tarde.

Fica a recomendação de alterar a porta do SSH, só não use 222, 2222 e 22222, como muitos fazem. Essas três portas que comentei, são quase tão óbvias quanto a própria 22.

Se monitorar os eventos, verá que quem "bate" na sua 22 fechada, logo após tentará exatamente nestas portas que mencionei.

Você pode aumentar a fortificação com o uso de _knock-knock ports_, ou ainda ativar VPN, e permitir SSH externo, somente de quem estiver conectado na VPN.

Saudações,

Trober
-
-
-
-
-

----------


## croko

e vo desabilitar a porta do ssh tbm nem uso!



Júlio

----------


## croko

> Boa tarde.
> 
> Fica a recomendação de alterar a porta do SSH, só não use 222, 2222 e 22222, como muitos fazem. Essas três portas que comentei, são quase tão óbvias quanto a própria 22.
> 
> Se monitorar os eventos, verá que quem "bate" na sua 22 fechada, logo após tentará exatamente nestas portas que mencionei.
> 
> Você pode aumentar a fortificação com o uso de _knock-knock ports_, ou ainda ativar VPN, e permitir SSH externo, somente de quem estiver conectado na VPN.
> 
> Saudações,
> ...



Nussa entao eu xutei totalmente diferente colokei uma porta tao simples keke.... vo desabilitar ela trober eu nao utilizo para nada talvez futuramente mas agora nem ta tendo uso.

Saudaçoes 

Júlio

----------


## croko

Pessoal digitem o ip no navegador de voces e vejam o site que abre.. e Japoneis .. mermao eu to no BRASIL e o ataque veio de um Japoneis? brincadeira neh... saca so a imagem.

http://i55.tinypic.com/66cch5.png



Júlio

----------


## osmano807

> Pessoal digitem o ip no navegador de voces e vejam o site que abre.. e Japoneis .. mermao eu to no BRASIL e o ataque veio de um Japoneis? brincadeira neh... saca so a imagem.
> 
> http://i55.tinypic.com/66cch5.png
> 
> 
> 
> Júlio


Na verdade parece ser um hotspot dum ISP chinês.

----------


## croko

Japoneis ou Chines o cabra tava tentano me fude --"


Júlio

----------


## osmano807

> Japoneis ou Chines o cabra tava tentano me fude --"
> 
> 
> Júlio


Não creio que alvo era especificamente você. Talvez só tava tentando achar uns hosts pra uma botnet, ou um host prum novo proxy, etc.

Aqui mesmo todo dia tem acesso de ip estranho, mesmo sendo velox, ip dinâmico. É aleatório... escaneiam uma faixa de ip na busca de vulneráveis.

----------


## croko

kkkkk e viero logo cair em mim.. mas da nada.. desativei a porta... 


Abraços 

Júlio

----------


## achiodi

Isso é muito comum... Trabalhei em provedores que tinham centenas dessas tentativas por dia. desativar o ssh pode nao ser uma boa alternativa... vai que apura o trem ai e vc precisa de um acesso remoto rapido? 
Mude a porta que resolve.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Já sofri vários desses port scan desde a época da conexao discada usando Win 98 SE, Win 2K SP4 e por ai vai. Até com Speedy usando o modem como bridge a gente sofre isso, dá nada nao, desde que teu sistema esteja atualizado e nao esteja utilizando uma versao vulnerável, passível de exploit.

Faça como os colegas disseram, mude a porta ou desative-a. Também é interessante de tempos em tempos voce mesmo scanear sua rede  :Wink:

----------


## Danusio

Amigo se você não usa a porta do ssh é recomendado desativar mesmo, caso use, configure para aceitar requisição apenas do seu computador.
Agora se você deixa sua rede aberta para pescar algum cliente com plaquinha ou usb wireless, recomendo você fechar sua rede, pois logo-logo o engraçadinho pode fazer um looping na sua rede, ai todo mundo ficará sem internet.

----------


## luizrfabri

Eu tb ja recebi tentativas de acesso desse mesmo IP, não só nas RBs, mas tb nos meus servidores Linux...

----------


## croko

> Eu tb ja recebi tentativas de acesso desse mesmo IP, não só nas RBs, mas tb nos meus servidores Linux...



O que esse japa ou chines ou sabe la DEUS de q origem e esse cara ta aprontando ele ker joga nas costas dos Bazileiros kkkk



Júlio

----------


## evertonsoares

faz um filtro no firewall bloqueando esse serviço apenas na interface de entrada e pronto, vai ver que para o problema na hora, por dentro da rede é muito difícil isso acontecer...

----------


## Maydeck

*O meu caso não é diferente!


(726 messages not shown)
aug/03/2011 10:19:48 system,error,critical login failure for user aptproxy from 
122.224.227.166 via ssh
aug/03/2011 10:19:53 system,error,critical login failure for user desktop from 1
22.224.227.166 via ssh
aug/03/2011 10:19:59 system,error,critical login failure for user workshop from 
122.224.227.166 via ssh
aug/03/2011 10:20:04 system,error,critical login failure for user mailnull from 
122.224.227.166 via ssh
aug/03/2011 10:20:08 system,error,critical login failure for user nfsnobody from
122.224.227.166 via ssh
aug/03/2011 10:20:13 system,error,critical login failure for user rpcuser from 1
22.224.227.166 via ssh
aug/03/2011 10:20:18 system,error,critical login failure for user rpc from 122.2
24.227.166 via ssh
aug/03/2011 10:20:22 system,error,critical login failure for user gopher from 12
2.224.227.166 via ssh

*
*Aih joguei o ip neste site e mostra a origem 
IP Address: 122.224.227.166


só que e de um provedor deste país!


uma pergunta, este site presta mesmo, o que vocês acharam? ele localiza a origem, alguem conhecia?*

----------


## croko

Joguei o ip q se falo q e desse pais saio um ip la da china

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## EribertoTorres

Só sei de uma coisa, pelo que ando lendo, os chineses estao começando a cavar botnets e vao fazer algo grande. Estao entrando em vários sistemas do governo dos EUA entre outros. Invadiram sistemas de organismos internacionais e nao vao parar. Se preparem para a guerra, pois podem usar nossos servidores como botnets para ataques DDoS.

----------


## RockBells

Isso ae são bots que ficam tentando às cegas acesso à equipamentos com vários users/passwords aleatórios. Qdo conseguem acesso, os usam para cometerem algum crime de maior proporção. Já fui alvo disso tbm, e acabei por desativar a porta ssh das RBs, pois não uso esse tipo de acesso.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Como o colega disse, são botnets, justamente por isso temos que tomar um especial cuidado, já que vão utilizar nossas redes (se conseguirem acesso) para cometerem crimes. Daí, quando sair um ataque com origem em nossa rede, até explicar que focinho de porco não é tomada, já foi muita aporrinhação.

Recentemente estava lendo um artigo, nao lembro a fonte, justamente sobre a fragilidade das redes wireless, já que muitos usuários não protegem seus equipamentos. Uma pessoa qualquer pode passar na rua rastreando redes e entrar na primeira rede livre que achar, cometer seus delitos e ir embora.

Outra vítima dos delinquentes sao as conexões 3G, por serem fáceis de serem contratadas sem devida documentação, mas nesse caso, a culpa caí em cima das grandes, e quem vai mexer com elas?

----------


## croko

> Como o colega disse, são botnets, justamente por isso temos que tomar um especial cuidado, já que vão utilizar nossas redes (se conseguirem acesso) para cometerem crimes. Daí, quando sair um ataque com origem em nossa rede, até explicar que focinho de porco não é tomada, já foi muita aporrinhação.
> 
> Recentemente estava lendo um artigo, nao lembro a fonte, justamente sobre a fragilidade das redes wireless, já que muitos usuários não protegem seus equipamentos. Uma pessoa qualquer pode passar na rua rastreando redes e entrar na primeira rede livre que achar, cometer seus delitos e ir embora.
> 
> Outra vítima dos delinquentes sao as conexões 3G, por serem fáceis de serem contratadas sem devida documentação, mas nesse caso, a culpa caí em cima das grandes, e quem vai mexer com elas?



Ngm meche com as grandes... e nunca vao mecher..  :Wink: 


Júlio

----------

